# [merged] Rockets trying to trade DA



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rockets trying to trade DA?? From CF.net*



> Sports Radio 610 just said that the Rockets and Derek Anderson have agreed that he needs to be traded. Intersting this comes after his meeting with JVG.


what could we get for him??


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

I think that there are a few veteran teams who could use some instant offense and smart veteran play off the bench...the Lakers desperately could use someone like Anderson for more offensive firepower, so could the Pistons to give Prince and Hamilton some breathers from time to time...

Hopefully we get someone of equal value, but I truly doubt it...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

From Rockets.com 



> (on what the Bogans move means for Derek Anderson)
> “Derek and I had a meeting yesterday that was scheduled before he said he was asking for a meeting. Since we already had a meeting scheduled, I found it interesting that he we asking for a meeting. He was brought in here to help a good team make a move up, and we certainly aren’t in the same position as we were at the start of the year. He’s missed 29 straight games since Dec. 14 and not really been on the practice floor. Since I knew we would be trading for Keith (Bogans), I thought it would be the right time to get together and see how we would move forward. We both came to the conclusion that it would be best if we tried to find another team for him. That’s what we’re going to try to do.”
> 
> (on why they reached that decision with Anderson and Jon Barry’s status)
> ...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

Maybe we could get Caron Butler or Jammal Crawford? Size shooting and versatility? I hope we trade Barry but we won't cauze Jeff likes him, and Sura, he overrates their shooting ability and ignores their weaknesses Swift too...Highly overrated guys on the this team to me. :raised_ey


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

He speaks as if the guy is already gone. Either he didn't recognize that was what he was doing or being that it it JVG, the Rockets are very close to getting something done. Good point about roster flexibility going into next season unless we take another risky player contract.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

Houston Trades: Stromile Swift and Derek Anderson
Denver Trades: NeNe and Earl Watson

DC:
PG: Rafer Alston | Earl Watson | Moochi Norris
SG: David Wesley | Luther Head | Jon Barry
SF: Tracy McGrady | Keith Bogans | Ryan Bowen
PF: Juwan Howard | NeNe | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo

DC:
PG: Andre Miller | Earl Boykins
SG: Derek Anderson | Greg Buckner | Julius Hodge
SF: Carmelo Anthony | DerMarr Johnson | Eduardo Najera
PF: Kenyon Martin | Stromile Swift | Linus Kleiza
CN: Marcus Camby | Francisco Elson


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

It's a great point to trade DA, after all u don't wanna surround TMAC with a guy that also has injury problems. However I doubt we can get anything good for him.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

For some reason I see DA going to the Spurs or Mavs. They could use his help. Who could they give though?

JVG is really acting weird. He is in crisis mode right now. The season is a couple more losses from being dead.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

DA didn't leave San Antonio the first time on good terms. He will not be going back there.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

swift, juwan, and DA for kmart.

if CD could that off, he should be GM of the century


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

Yes, please, I would like to see a trade around here

I'm surprised MRC hasn't posted here yet, maybe he's too busy celebrating


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

Derek Anderson? Who's that? OHHHHHH, that guy who sits on the bench in street clothes, pointing and smiling at everything he sees? Oh, that guy.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA?? From CF.net*

Houston trades:
Juwan Howard
Derek Anderson
Moochie Norris

Denver trades:
Kenyon Martin
Voshon Lenard

Successful Scenario
Due to Houston and Denver being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Houston and Denver had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

PG: Rafer Alston / Luther Head / Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley / Jon Barry / Voshon Lenard
SF: Tracy McGrady / Keith Bogans / Ryan Bowen
PF: Kenyon Martin / Stromile Swift / Chuck Hayes
C: Yao Ming / Dikembe Mutombo

PG: Andre Miller / Earl Boykins / Moochie Norris
SG: Earl Watson / Derek Anderson / Julius Hodge
SF: Carmelo Anthony / DerMarr Johnson / Eduardo Najera
PF: Juwan Howard / Nene / Linas Kleiza
C: Marcus Camby / Francisco Elson


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA?? From CF.net*

DA has a tiny salary so we'd have to send him with someone like Moochie to get anything decent in return.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*



> DA has a tiny salary so we'd have to send him with someone like Moochie to get anything decent in return.


Unfortunately, the idea of DA and Moochie for something decent player in return don't mix. DA and Moochie would return the likes of Mike Wilks, Tyronne Lue, or maybe a crappy big man.

I'm sure I have slipped before myself and said something like maybe we can trade Moochie for Kobe before so I apologize but, lets not associate DA/Moochie and quality return in the same breathe.

We would have to include Swift or Head or Deke in any deal to net something good in return.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

This was destined to fail from the start, I'm surprised JVG actually realized it midway through the season. With Rafer handling the ball so well Houston didn't need DA's "ball-handling" skills, which was the best thing he brought to the team. I doubt we can get more than a 2nd rounder for him, but atleast JVG understands the need for a tough perimeter defender to get some PT (Bogans). 

Loved the quote on Barry.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*



sherwin said:


> For some reason I see DA going to the Spurs or Mavs. They could use his help. Who could they give though?


Mavs really have no use for him. There's already not enough minutes to go around with all the guards we have, no use in adding another.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*rockets looking to trade anderson*

"The Rockets on Thursday traded for Keith Bogans, a young, strapping shooting guard with a knack for being physical on defense and knocking down spot-up jumpers.

Forward Lonny Baxter was sent to the Charlotte Bobcats in return, clearing a spot on the active roster that both Derek Anderson and Jon Barry had clamored to fill in recent days.

One thing was clear: Bogans was acquired for the purpose of contributing, so either Anderson or Barry would be jettisoned or remain inactive for the foreseeable future. On Friday afternoon, coach Jeff Van Gundy announced that the Rockets are actively seeking to trade Anderson.

'He was brought in here to help a good team make a move up, and we certainly aren't in the same position that we were at the start of the year,' Van Gundy said. 'Because I knew we were trading for Keith, I thought it was the right time to get together and evaluate where we were going to go forward, and we both came to the conclusion that it would be best if we try to find another team for (Anderson).'

'And that's what we're going to try to do.'

Phone calls to Anderson's agent, Tony Dutt, were not returned Friday."


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: rockets looking to trade anderson*

it's about time. anderson's WAYYY to injury prone to begin with, it was such a risk to sign him in the first place. could've been better off trading for a perimeter shooter like rasual butler or something


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*



sherwin said:


> For some reason I see DA going to the Spurs or Mavs. They could use his help. Who could they give though?
> 
> JVG is really acting weird. He is in crisis mode right now. The season is a couple more losses from being dead.


DA would be completely and utterly useless to the Mavericks.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Naawww, I don't see the Mavs or Spurs picking him either, they just don't have the room. Unless Pop wants another sitdown veteran like Steve Smith, I don't see it happening there. I could see him going to PHO or DEN (I think is the most likely) perhaps MIN since Hudson is injured and may need surgery. Pretty much Den NYK PHL or SEA. Those teams may need a solid vet w/ good Bball IQ. As long as he's not starting, he'll be healthier, like Stackhouse, his career took off again w/ the Mavs cuz he plays 20min PerGm.

Its too bad, I liked him, he had good skills but he's just too injury prone for this team.  Plus I don't think Gumby was really 'sold' on him, personally he's way better than Bowen/Barry IMO. But Barry just has this season left...DA had 2 yrs left I think. 

We won't get anything of value for him, just probably 2nd or 3rd picks that we won't even use, Gumby doesn't like using draft picks at all. He's not like Rudy where he can see and find talent in a haystack. Luther is good, but we would've been better served getting Ike Diogu at PF, Stromile is a waste of space, I can't stand him. Everyone gets excited about his 'potential' and dunkability, it doesn't impress me anymore, cause I know he's Soft and passionless. He just got scared that Baxter or Hayes might take his spot on the rotation. Now Lonny is gone, and Chuck's minutes are dwindling, So now he's giving a more minimal effort, that's all. I never thought I'd long to have Kelvin Cato again.... :biggrin: . 
I hope maybe since we just traded Moochie for Lampe we could put that w/ DA for somebody worth having, or another 1st rd pk in this years draft, it would be the most logical since no FA wanna come here now.
Be smart about this CD!!!! :curse:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Harrington is being evaluated, may be in preparation for a trade.

It would be nice if Houston sent Derek Anderson, Stromile Swift, and our Trade Exception to Atlanta for Harrington and Childress.

DC:

PG: Rafer Alston | Jon Barry
SG: David Wesley | Luther Head | Keith Bogans
SF: Tracy McGrady | Josh Childress | Chuck Hayes
PF: Juwan Howard | Al Harrington | Ryan Bowen
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo

Inactive: Bobby Sura, Maceij Lampe


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Harrington is being evaluated, may be in preparation for a trade.
> 
> It would be nice if Houston sent Derek Anderson, Stromile Swift, and our Trade Exception to Atlanta for Harrington and Childress.
> 
> ...


That would be nice to get Harrington and Childress but no way Atlanta would give up both. Maybe Harrinton alone, but Childress is too young and has too much upside. But Harrington alone would be worth it. Tracy can move back to the 2 and Harrington is one of the better 3's in the league.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*



Mavericks_Fan said:


> DA would be completely and utterly useless to the Mavericks.


... and any other team in the league, unless they have a burning need for someone to sit injured at the end of their bench.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Rockets trying to trade DA??From CF.net*

try to get darko....


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> That would be nice to get Harrington and Childress but no way Atlanta would give up both. Maybe Harrinton alone, but Childress is too young and has too much upside. But Harrington alone would be worth it. Tracy can move back to the 2 and Harrington is one of the better 3's in the league.


I guess thats true, but with Marvin Williams, Joe Johnson, Josh Smith and a bunch of other wings creating a logjam, wouldn't you say that the benefits of keeping Childress is nothing more than marginal? This would give them the flexibility of $6+ million *more* to work with, possibly to address their front court ineptness. Overpaying someone like Ben Wallace would be a dream for Atlanta.

Their DC could look something like this:

PG: Speedy Claxton (FA) | Tyronn Lue | Salim Stoudamire
SG: Joe Johnson | Derek Anderson
SF: Josh Smith | Marvin Williams
PF: Stromile Swift | LeMarcus Aldridge (draft)
CN: Ben Wallace (FA) | ZaZa Pachulia | Melvin Ely (FA)


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> I guess thats true, but with Marvin Williams, Joe Johnson, Josh Smith and a bunch of other wings creating a logjam, wouldn't you say that the benefits of keeping Childress is nothing more than marginal? This would give them the flexibility of $6+ million *more* to work with, possibly to address their front court ineptness. Overpaying someone like Ben Wallace would be a dream for Atlanta.
> 
> Their DC could look something like this:
> 
> ...


Childress is still on his rookie contract... there's really no reason to get rid of him now... especially for a Stro. If he doesn't perform, they can choose not to sign him in two years. If he does, they'll try to keep him. BUt now, he's full of potential and not paid very high.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Finally!!! Maybe we can trade DA for somebody useful.

When was the last time DA entered the court?!


----------

